# Wheel/tire combo's for lowered 66 GTO



## Gas-Tires-Oil (Apr 9, 2012)

I'm new to the forum so not quite sure where to find everything yet. I've got a 1966 hard top that I just put 2" drop spindles and 2" lowered rear springs. I was surprised what a difference it made. Now I'm looking to see what other people are running for wheel/tire combo's. I don't have air ride so I want to go as big and cool as I can without rubbing (at least very minimal in turns). I'm sure there must be several of you out there that have done this so I'd like to hear what styles, sizes and offsets work for you. Thanks in advance! If you have pics that would be very cool!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

This has been a much addressed topic....there is lots of opinions, and examples on this forum (and others). Others will chime in! There is a tool ( $70) called a "PERCY'S WHEEL RITE" that will help you take measurements for height, width, OFFSET, and BACKSPACE.....very useful. Eric :cheers


----------



## Gas-Tires-Oil (Apr 9, 2012)

Eric Animal said:


> This has been a much addressed topic....there is lots of opinions, and examples on this forum (and others). Others will chime in! There is a tool ( $70) called a "PERCY'S WHEEL RITE" that will help you take measurements for height, width, OFFSET, and BACKSPACE.....very useful. Eric :cheers


 Thanks! I've already done some measuring, etc. but I'd rather not re-invent the wheel (no pun...). I'd hate to buy something that looks great but doesn't work well when driving. A few pics would be helpful as well. Anybody???

http://www.percyshp.com/WheelRite.html Unfortunately it doesn't let you see the video or click for more information. It appears they are having problems with their website.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

4.5" backspace on 8" rims will get you 265-75/60 R15 back and 235/60 R15 front. Bought my rims used with 3.5" backspace and biggest rears i can get in are 245's without cutting back the 2" inner quarter lip. the lower front will actually help as the fronts at stock height rub just a bit on sharp cuts during parking but they rub at the front lower tip of the fender so when lowered its below the apex of the tire and should be good.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

For me , the rears are easy. I am "reverse engineering " the process. I bought tires I know will fit (275/45-R18). Gonna wait till they arrive (tomorrow) and measure for rear wheels........the fronts ain't gonna be as easy. Eric


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

still trying to decide on bigs or smalls for the front E? Did you drop the front end? I think i would go with a frontrunner look on your set-up ...dying to get a glimpse at the finished product....love that grey glass.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Brian, I think the fronts are gonna be 235/50 ZR-17....I have to put the front fenders and wheel wells in first, before I measure. The rears are 27.7" tall, fronts are 26.3 " tall....what do you think???? I don't really like the lowered/rubberband look....this should be somewhere mid-school.


----------



## Gas-Tires-Oil (Apr 9, 2012)

Eric Animal said:


> Brian, I think the fronts are gonna be 235/50 ZR-17....I have to put the front fenders and wheel wells in first, before I measure. The rears are 27.7" tall, fronts are 26.3 " tall....what do you think???? I don't really like the lowered/rubberband look....this should be somewhere mid-school.


 I had 20's & 18's before I lowered and it worked fine. Now I had to put on a set of 15" Welds on the front just to move the car around. I'd say they are 6 or 7" wide. Not sure of the backspace, but they are 26" tall and rub as soon as I turn even just a bit. I was hoping to go with 18's & 17's or 18's & 16's but I need to figure out the magic rim/tire size for the fronts first. Then I'll figure out the rears to keep a subtle rake. I don't care if I can't crank the wheel to make a tight turn, but I would like to be able to turn it a little ways without the dreaded rub.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

That should fill up the wells nicely Eric i'm with you i like to see some sidewall on my tires , problem with our cars and the wide tires is those flat top wheel wells....my fronts just barely rub when backing out of the drive and it drives me nuts. 

GTO i would worry about safety if they are rubbing that easily, not to mention damaging your fenders if you have to make a drastic correction to avoid something at speed. if you plan on raising it with springs i would do that before deciding on wheels. Not real crazy about the lowered look at the sacrifice of handling and drivability.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

My rear tires arrived just now......they look fatter in real life than they look "on paper"!...... 27.7" tall-go on 9" wide 18" wheels, 10.6 wide at the sidewalls, 10.2" wide on the ground. If I measure the backspace properly, these should fit in my wheel wells. I had the wheel well lips cut down when the bodywork was done.........I shoulda tubbed:willy:!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## the65gto (Oct 9, 2008)

LOL.. Looks like you got your tires in the house!:cheers


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

they are in the parts room...formerly known as the parlor....bless my wife!:lol:


----------



## 69Goatee (Aug 14, 2009)

Eric, I think you should rip out all of that pretty front suspension and put a straight axle under the front and make it a gasser. Or not.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

beleive me, I did think about it!:lol:


----------

